# Wise Guys - Klassenfahrt



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

Wie finden die Wise Guys Fans denn das neueste Album "Klassenfahrt" von den Wise Guys?

Hier mal die Titelliste, wenn jemand die Songs net kennt^^

1. Latein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4myJQsAeSP0

2. Klassenfahrt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocz4kmIDOOk&feature=channel

3. Im Flugzeug
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94qFcNcJteQ

4. Mittsommernacht bei Ikea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ9LQ6GNdLs&feature=related

5. Hamlet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7_lSoVpcgw&feature=related

6. Das ist der Hammer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FF0ze_UpaM&feature=related

7. Lass die Sonne scheinen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_UTIjHI3_c&feature=related

8. Lisa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJnpgwedCbc&feature=related

9. Starte durch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTfGm0hOMOM&feature=related

10. Schlechtes Karma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYxNBapXndc&feature=related

11. Wir zwei
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUMjJkSteRw&feature=related

12. Ich hab geträumt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q81b5OZt7DE

13. Mit besten Grüßen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE1TDR2y9Lo&feature=related

14. Ich liebe sie dafür
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFYUYZnohSE&feature=related

15. Sorge dich nicht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLqBuocoHyU&feature=related

16. Mein neues Handy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03RAxttwYx8&feature=related

17. Am Ende des Tages
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIFGcuJp7kw&feature=related

Welches ist euer Lieblingslied?
Warum?
Usw. Was euch eben so einfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblingslied:
Hamlet
Warum?
Ich kenn den Inhalt des Buches und habs net gelesen xD

Sonstiges:
Alle Lieder sind Mega GEIL!


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal das hier alles hätte besser in den Youtube-Theras gepasst...


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2010)

1. Warum wird momentan eigentlich zu jedem Künstler ein Extra-Thread aufgemacht? 
2. Warum landen solche Themen nicht von Anfang an im Musik-Unterforum?


Zum Thema: Nicht wirklich meine Musik, aber durchaus hörbar. Und um Welten besser als der "Wicked"-Typ aus dem anderen Thread.


----------

